# People in Arkansas!! GSD abandoned at truck stop



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Just saw this post on fAcebook. This GSD female has been living at a truck stop for weeks. Is timid and fearful. Someone went out to see her and it took her an hour and constant treats to get the dog to take them out of her hand. She will run though if any slight movements or you try to grab her. She is located at

Love's truck stop 
1010 north Main Street
Palestine, Arkansas, 72372

The lady who went to see her posted this as recently as an hour ago. Please pass the word around. Hopefully she can get picked up and placed in a loving home.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Barbie, can you please post a link to her FB thread, if it's on a public page?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Magwart said:


> Barbie, can you please post a link to her FB thread, if it's on a public page?


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=738279946271274&substory_index=0&id=100002678270778


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

That poor girl! She looks so sad!! I don't know how someone can be so heartless towards a loving animal. I hope someone can take her into a loving home, and soon!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

RobBlueMaro said:


> That poor girl! She looks so sad!! I don't know how someone can be so heartless towards a loving animal. I hope someone can take her into a loving home, and soon!


Thanks I hope so too.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

that poor baby, cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! stinkin owners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

